# Tuscan Mountain Supper



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2002)

TUSCAN MOUNTAIN SUPPER

1 med. onion, chopped fine
1/4 C Italian parsley, chopped
4 large fresh sage leaves, chopped
2 TBS extra virgin olive oil
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1 can whole tomatoes
1/4 cup of canned tomato liquid
2 TBS tomato paste
2 C cooked cranberry beans
1-2 C bean liquid

Finely chop onion, parsley, and sage.  Heat oil in 10-12 inch pan over medium heat.  Saute mixture until golden, add salt and pepper, stir in garlic, cook 1 minute.

Blend in whole tomatoes, tomato liquid and tomato paste.  Saute 10 minutes to deepen flavor.

Gently fold in beans, stir in 1 cup of bean broth, season if needed.  Cook on low heat about 30 minutes.  Add more liquid if necessary.

Serve with some great rustic grilled bread and a full-bodied Chianti.


----------

